# How long for first time walk border collie



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

My pup is getting her final injection tomorrow and a week after that she can go walkies but how long should i walk her for with her still being a pup dont want to strain her little legs too soon.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

The first few days you'll probably only make it to the end of your street and back (if that!) because its all new. She should be pretty tired as that kind of exercise is new. If you're walking properly (not too likely from a pup, she'll probably want to stop every 5 seconds!) I'd take her out for 10 minutes once or twice a day. I know people say '5 minutes per month' or something but I disregarded that after a few weeks because my pup just had tons more energy than that.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

For the first almost year I'd stick to 5 minutes per month of pup. However, with a Collie I know how tempting it can be to over-do this, but really try and stick to it! Also that only counts for pavement/on lead walks. 

I'd also try and let her off as soon as possible - first walk if possible so you can begin proper recall training. 

Exciting isn't it!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

i know i cannot wait i know she can't neither she just has so much energy she loves getting carried around outside it will probs be a quick walk to our local field and back


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> For the first almost year I'd stick to 5 minutes per month of pup. However, with a Collie I know how tempting it can be to over-do this, but really try and stick to it! Also that only counts for pavement/on lead walks.
> 
> I'd also try and let her off as soon as possible - first walk if possible so you can begin proper recall training.
> 
> Exciting isn't it!!


See I never understood why this 'rule' applies only to leash walking but being off lead running round and being far more energetic is exempt.


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

Hi 

I am also in this position with my border collie pup I asked the vet today and he said 5 mins per month of his life I said what if he has more energy and vet said not to go over this general rule.

I don't know why this rule applies though he never said??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Usually as a rule of thumb with young very fast growing puppies its 5 mins per month of life so a 12 week old would be 15 minutes.

This may be of interest too its a socialisation plan new owners section gives you a plan to download from 8/16 weeks of age.
The Puppy Plan


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Collie1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in this position with my border collie pup I asked the vet today and he said 5 mins per month of his life I said what if he has more energy and vet said not to go over this general rule.
> 
> I don't know why this rule applies though he never said??


I should think its because of the rapid growth, the growth plates are at the end of the long bones and they are quite soft and can be easily damaged. I knew a rottweiler pup that damaged his jumping up in the air to catch a ball. In addition to this again because of the rapid growth it will probably be easy to damage joints such as hips and elbows too.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

My BC pup started going out when he was 10 weeks old, and I started just taking him for 10 minutes. I live literally 30 seconds from the park, so it is just a short walk. He runs around like a loon in the garden so a 10 minute walk in the park was a breeze


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

As you have a collie you will feel very tempted to walk it more. Do start off with 10 mins twice a day then slowly build it up to 10 mins four times a day. I think you will find that this as well as some training like sit in front of me while I put your lead on and let me out he door first all helps the collie with their training. At 6 months they can usually go for longer. Enjoy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> See I never understood why this 'rule' applies only to leash walking but being off lead running round and being far more energetic is exempt.


I believe it is because a dog can self - regulate off lead; rest when needed and go at it's own pace, plus it will be on a softer surface than pavement. On lead the pup has to go at the pace dictated by the owner and is fairly likely to be on pavement which has more impact on the growing joints.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

am confused is it only10mins on the lead or 10mins in total?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

the rule of 5mins per month is for lead walking only BUT please don't let your pup run around for hours like a lunatic particularly with older dogs as this too will put stress and strain on him. No stairs or jumping (in and out of cars) either for the first 6 months.

After 6 months increase a bit, but wait until fully mature before letting go mad.

Pups will have lots of energy, but this can be directed in play at home and in training... not letting them exhaust themselves.

Over exercising puts stress on joints and growth plates and can lead to HD, OCD & growth issues (damage to the plates). It can also lead to arthritis and soft tissue - muscles and tendons - damage.

Just not worth the risk, IMO, so restrict now and your dog will enjoy a long, happy and pain free life!


----------



## sarahnmark (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all

I have experience of dogs, we have a 12 week old Sprollie and i'm used to British Bulldogs (very lazy). At the moment we have been walking him once a day for 20 mins but he's just so full of energy it doesnt seem enough. I'd read about the 5 minute rule and also read conflicting reports too (some say to walk them until they are tired). I was under the impression that if you walk them too much it can strain their joints to the point of Hip Dysplasia... is this true??? 

We had decided to increase his walks to 20 mins twice a day (most days), at what age can we increase this? 

We also have an issue with his hand biting and also pulling on clothing with his teeth while you try to walk, any ideas on stopping this??? We have tried the stern 'no', ignoring it, shouting 'ouch' and putting him out of the room but nothing seems to be sinking in (apart from his teeth!! lol). 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

sarahnmark said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have experience of dogs, we have a 12 week old Sprollie and i'm used to British Bulldogs (very lazy). At the moment we have been walking him once a day for 20 mins but he's just so full of energy it doesnt seem enough. I'd read about the 5 minute rule and also read conflicting reports too (some say to walk them until they are tired). I was under the impression that if you walk them too much it can strain their joints to the point of Hip Dysplasia... is this true???
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah and welcome to PF!

Walking should be kept to 5 minute per month of their age lead walking, although if you are walking off lead I normally increase it by a few minutes but yes it is important to be careful of their joints.

There are lots of other ways to keep the dog stimulated without walking them endlessly. Have you done any scentgames/find it games? Make him use his nose!

Also trick training and general obedience.

I have a supposedly high energy pup and we have done about half an hour training today in two sections and a few games and she has been asleep the rest of the day or lazing around with me.

It is also important to teach settle too - so whenever he is sitting nicely, I reinforce it by some stroking and well done and say the word settle.

With regards to the biting - unfortunately puppies are little biters and I think I read somewhere Spaniels are especially bad! Never hold the dogs nose or shout or scream negatively. Try and redirect the biting onto a toy or bone, or chew. If this doesn't work put them into a timeout - do you crate train?

I completely sympathise with the biting my arm has a couple of bite marks from this week, but perseverance is key!

If you start a new thread in the dog chat - I am sure you will get many more comments.

FAO - Calidog - I remember this thread, how sad is that! Three years ago!!


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Hm can someone explain why such a short period of time? Is taking your pup for 30mins walk really that bad? :/ if so then woops i overwalked my pup then and she's only almost 4mo.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, pups don't actually *need* lead walks. They get enough excersise playing in the house and garden. Lead walks are actually only to socialise them and introduce them to novel experiences.

The 5 min rule has actually no basis. It was merely thought up to give a rough idea to new owners. Unfortunatly I think it's done some harm as I've come across owners of giant breeds who are walking their 12 week pups for 15 mins 3x a day which is way too much.


If you look at an X-ray of a 12-16 week old pups long bones you would understand why too much lead walking can be really really bad!

The walk should not be used to tire them out- you do this much more safely by training- not forced exercise. 

If you think about it, shepherds collies don't usually get taken lead walks, similarly working foxhounds are not lead walked. They are placed on farms or other suitable property, untill they are grown and can join the kennel. They just run around their puppy gardens - they don't usually go in the house- with the foster families dogs. Also working gundogs-raised in kennels- don't usually get much lead walking when small. I'm not an expert on gundogs though, it's just my observations.


----------

